# FatBob on DNP



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Hello there guys, I signed up today to make this log, I figure somebody would get a kick out of it and it's a curious thing to document.

In my recent research into logs I've seen no decent ones on the effects of DNP when applied upon a fat person. I'd like some input too please.

*The stats*

Starting weight was 220 lbs, height stated at 6"1 (though weight machines say 6"2). Rounded down to side against my planning.

Age - Mid 20's

Body composition estimated at 31%bf non measured (too high to trust my calipers/electric measuring device)

Maintenance at sedentary lifestyle is around 3,100 calories.

Current planned diet is 2,400.

I'm currently 8 days in.

*Rules*

If I feel sides warrant coming off, I'll cut intake immediately.

Body temperature will be measured regularly and cessation occurs if it's deemed required.

Using a micro-needler and bio oil for skin, stretch marks from weight gain after injury weight gain already present.

I will be taking the dnp for a planned 60+ days.

Weight loss is expected to be 29 to 34 pounds. Waist decrease expected to be around 10 inches best case.

*Update 1.*

*
First comparison picture:*



25/5/13



4 inches reduced waist since this op

Not that great of a visible difference to the naked eye yet.

Not expecting a huge transformation in aesthetics for a while.

At this stage, I'm polishing a turd.

Cheers guys.

Bob.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

hello mate. i was very fat at the start of the new year ~35%...ran DNP for 4-5 weeks at 250mg a day and lost an awful lot of weight...ive since aimed more towards a recomp and i'm sitting around 20% now...i've got a good comparison pic to show what results DNP can gain


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hola ****! Will be following this


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

how much dieting/cardio/training have you done before using dnp?


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Dave_b said:


> hello mate. i was very fat at the start of the new year ~35%...ran DNP for 4-5 weeks at 250mg a day and lost an awful lot of weight...ive since aimed more towards a recomp and i'm sitting around 20% now...i've got a good comparison pic to show what results DNP can gain


That would be great to see!

You cycling anything for your rebuilding stage?



Foxy13 said:


> Hola ****! Will be following this


Thanks, i'll try and be as honest as I can through the journal. Warts and all.



Sambuca said:


> how much dieting/cardio/training have you done before using dnp?


A few years of solid running experience but haven't done any decent cardio since late last year due to working a lot.

Dieting has usually been a simple affair in the past, I know plenty about nutrition and macros and have been sticking to OP diet on the fly.

In DNP info threads it's recommended to stack carbs/protein and fats equally.

My experiences found that reducing fat also reduces those 4am insomnia carb lust sweats but ymmv

Updates:

I skipped DNP yesterday due to nausea. In the past, DNP has caused it a few times and usually just skipping a day and eating some carbs evens it out.

Some people seem more predisposed to certain DNP symptoms, I often get some nausea but unless I feel very compelled to throw up, I continue to use uninterrupted.

Done a fair bit of labouring over the last few days, tough to do.

If my weight reduces enough, I'll write myself up a c25k program whilst on log.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

@FatBob

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/225892-my-weight-loss-progress.html

there is a bit of info about my progress


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Dave_b said:


> @FatBob
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/225892-my-weight-loss-progress.html
> 
> there is a bit of info about my progress


Strong results!

Thanks man

I'm gonna find something to help with the insomnia, it's affecting my day to day tasks a lot.

My biggest worry currently is being concerned that I might have developed gyno in the last year. As a fat person I obviously have mantits but they're a bit ...perky(?)

Around 5 years back I was pretty auschwitz mode, about 10 pounds away from the machinist bale look (6"2 and 9 stone) and there was definitely 0% breast tissue present.

If I have developed gyno it would be from long term finasteride use as I ran decent pct for my cycles.

Weighed in at 15 stone 5 (215lbs), not too concerned.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

FatBob said:


> Strong results!
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> ...


If you do find any solutions to insomnia let me know mate....its an absolute nightmare(excuse the pun) trying to get sleep on DNP


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just smoke a little weed and you'll sleep better


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

I've been taking my daily dose at 5pm. Definitely affects my sleep so taking before bed helps.

I lost my day one picutres by accident so am using ones from the day this thread was created.

It's very difficult to gauge progress true so I've taken pictures that are almost identical from different times and using a ratio measurement.

The distance of my arm-span (which never changes and compensates for distance) against the distance of my fat handles.

Definitely altered the ratios. around 12% decrease of the love handles fatspan from thread creation to today.

Using your eyes to judge though, I appear to be almost the same. You can sorta see losses but not a marked enough difference yet.

I can upload pictures if you wish but it would make more impact after another week or two.

*48 pills left. Time to crack open a new tub*

I'm just going to run all 48. I may take a recovery break in between since I don't have t3 on hand.


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Uhh, taking DNP before bed is a bad idea.

Woke up at 5am dehydrated and nauseous to the point of induced expulsion.

Perhaps early in the morning is best providing you don't have to work.

I did weight myself this morning to take advantage of my dehydration to get a scope of body weight. 7 pounds different from last check.

Nice.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

7lbs in how long? 9 days?


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Good luck fatnob will be following this one


----------



## mapes345 (Apr 6, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Foxy13 said:


> 7lbs in how long? 9 days?


12 pounds in 17 days now



iyal said:


> Good luck fatnob will be following this one


Thanks, 48 more days to go (minimum). Just running my DH dry. What's the policy in gear pics outside of the gear pics forum like?

Took some pictures of the yellow vs white cotton balls on old/new DH.

I'll be interested to see if the new tabs have a different dosage accuracy. The old tub seemed to be inconsistent at times on sides.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

FatBob said:


> 12 pounds in 17 days now
> 
> Thanks, 48 more days to go (minimum). Just running my DH dry. What's the policy in gear pics outside of the gear pics forum like?
> 
> ...


Perfectly fine to post pics pal.Sounds like you are experiencing good losses!


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Perfectly fine to post pics pal.Sounds like you are experiencing good losses!


More losses than I expected but with such a small data sample the weighing of one good day vs one bad day could be 12 pounds itself.

Pretty confident that food in stomach + water in bowels could be 6lbs.

Essentially everything weighed in the first month is pretty worthless.



Still though, I'm doing everything right on my end and am confident that I can shed a great deal of my fat and trim off the rest with some diet+cardio.

I just have to feel a bit sick for 2 months. Meh :3


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

View attachment 122175


Do you find the tabs better than the caps I have some in tab form but not tried them yet I bought a few courses before the ****storm

and have only tried the caps i got sent first


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

stevieboy100 said:


> View attachment 122175
> 
> 
> Do you find the tabs better than the caps I have some in tab form but not tried them yet I bought a few courses before the ****storm
> ...


They both have pros and cons

I've only tried these tabs and the gold caps and I prefer tabs because if needed you can break them in half.

The tabs however can come back up if you break wind too soon after swallowing quite easily and you'll get more yellow staining on your hands when handling them.

Make sure to take food with them too.

As for the product quality, seems to be the just as good as the capsules


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

ok cheers bob subbed by the way


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

This currently is the longest I've been on the substance and I'm finding it tough to eat 2,400 a day. My stomach is near constantly queezy right now and the lethargy has hit hard.

If you imagine recovering from a hangover whilst working in a hot environment - that's pretty much right on.

Anyway, gonna make it.

Edit: This update seems all doom and gloom but things are going well. Bodily changes are happening


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds pretty rough. I couldn't find what dosage you're on?


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Just a small 250mg ED


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Glorious day.

Measured in at 14 pounds down (total) in 20 days last night and uploaded pictures, all pictures will just be added to OP to save fishing them after cycle is done.

Original 60 day estimate was 34 pounds loss by using the calculations of my expected BMR increased and intake.

I have kept my food intake well under control, getting 1g of protein per lbm pound per day from whey mostly.

If things continue on the current trend then I'd lose 42 pounds by day 60 which doesn't fit in with my maths so I expect a rough period for a while.

Perhaps the extra losses are just from held food in bowels at day 1.

Right now, I'm finding it tough to eat. My diet has reached the point where sweet drinks and foods are now bad tasting and I'm too queezy to ingest large meals.

Some chocolate has been used to up my calories enough this last week.

My daily activity level is practically 0. Just playing games and keeping cool all day, I'm now at a stage where any prolonged labour leaves me severely out of breath.

I have a feeling that the end drop is going to be special..


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

So even at low dose you are having huge side effects. I have done a few 3 cycles of dnp at 400mg a day ED and my problems were sleeping as I was sweating my ass off at night. Training was indeed real hard and I expected that with just 200mg it would be easier. But now reading what your going through and your lethargy I am not so sure. Though I read other reports it was ok to do at 200mg.


----------



## Gaz_185 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dutchguy_Asia said:


> So even at low dose you are having huge side effects. I have done a few 3 cycles of dnp at 400mg a day ED and my problems were sleeping as I was sweating my ass off at night. Training was indeed real hard and I expected that with just 200mg it would be easier. But now reading what your going through and your lethargy I am not so sure. Though I read other reports it was ok to do at 200mg.


Did you run DNP when you was in Thailand?


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

Gaz_185 said:


> Did you run DNP when you was in Thailand?


I live here have been for 7 years, so yes I took it here at 400mg a day. You can imagine that its not a fun thing as it is almost never under 30 degrees here. I usually stayed in the aircon to cool down. But the worst problem for me was not being able to sleep. I had to change my T shirt and sheets a few times a night even though i had the aircon on and a ventilator.

I know of a few others who have run it in Thailand and it certainly is harder to do here.


----------



## Gaz_185 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dutchguy_Asia said:


> I live here have been for 7 years, so yes I took it here at 400mg a day. You can imagine that its not a fun thing as it is almost never under 30 degrees here. I usually stayed in the aircon to cool down. But the worst problem for me was not being able to sleep. I had to change my T shirt and sheets a few times a night even though i had the aircon on and a ventilator.
> 
> I know of a few others who have run it in Thailand and it certainly is harder to do here.


That interesting mate, I'm in thailand and have been here for the past 6 months. I was thinking on doing a low dose 250mg run of DNP but was a bit worried because of the heat and the fact it's always hot here!

If you don't mind me asking, is DNP available in thailand or did you order from overseas?


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

Gaz_185 said:


> That interesting mate, I'm in thailand and have been here for the past 6 months. I was thinking on doing a low dose 250mg run of DNP but was a bit worried because of the heat and the fact it's always hot here!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, is DNP available in Thailand or did you order from overseas?


I got a source in the UK and I got some to spare and resell it sometimes. Not that I push it or that there is much demand for it. As I said its a hot country and actually only ever sold to people I knew and were responsible. I would not like to have the Thai police chasing me. Though its not illegal here.

Haven't seen it in any of the pharmacies.


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Dutchguy_Asia said:


> So even at low dose you are having huge side effects. I have done a few 3 cycles of dnp at 400mg a day ED and my problems were sleeping as I was sweating my ass off at night. Training was indeed real hard and I expected that with just 200mg it would be easier. But now reading what your going through and your lethargy I am not so sure. Though I read other reports it was ok to do at 200mg.


The sides have increased recently, especially the lethargy.

Perhaps I'm so tired as I've kept a consistent and strong calorie deficit with little carbs or it could just be sensitivity

Anyway, going to be posting weekly pics on Mondayys now. About 6 more weeks left to go.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GinoD94 said:


> youre getting awesome results, i wish i could find myself some DNP , i have been trying so hard to find some urgh lol


erm - you seem to be posting a lot in peoples journals, hinting (not very subtly) that you need a DNP source.

Doing that is a surefire way to get you a ban on here mate....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

sorry for the repeat posts guys - dont divulge a source though - you can end up with a ban yourselves for that.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I'm seeing so many good results from DNP. I've been doing some research and im very interested in it.

Keep it up!


----------

